# No more chopping garlic for me...



## MrOli (Mar 20, 2015)

I ordered a pair of stainless steel oroshigane graters and I have to say that the flavours this little inexpensive item adds to my cooking are just fantastic. A couple of water drops on the surface plus a few seconds of circular motions will ensure you get the perfect paste and the cleaning is so easy compared to a traditional garlic crusher! 

The larger oroshigane (3"x4") is used for garlic and ginger while the smaller one (2"x3") is used for nutmeg and other nuts.

Just a brilliant and inexpensive Japanese kitchen item that I whole heartedly recommend!

What are you guys using in your home or pro kitchens?


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 20, 2015)

+1 whenever i update my kit my little oroshigane always has a place in there.

did you see that shun makes one ?


----------



## MrOli (Mar 20, 2015)

petefromNY said:


> +1 whenever i update my kit my little oroshigane always has a place in there.
> 
> did you see that shun makes one ?



I had a look at the Shun but it is huge so I went for a pair of Tsuboe off a Japanese seller on the bay. The good thing is that they are small enough to hang from wooden beads I screwed in to the side of my knife display.


----------



## daveb (Mar 20, 2015)

Must have my Ray Charles on. Can't see a thing!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 20, 2015)

I loved using oroshigane at Kajitsu. excellent for ginger and daikon oroshi.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 20, 2015)

Doesn't everyone process garlic like this:
[video=youtube_share;1y5h1pDHhzs]http://youtu.be/1y5h1pDHhzs[/video]


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 20, 2015)

i've actually taken to microplaning garlic, avoids getting my board all stinky and my knife all sticky. works fine for me. that way when i grate zest later for cookies they taste like garlic. yum


----------



## chinacats (Mar 20, 2015)

Blasphemy! Use a knife!


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 20, 2015)

Every dish requires a specific treatment, shaved, minced, diced , coarse chop, sometimes grated. It will definitely affect the flavor profile of the final product. I leave big chunks diguised as something else just to get a rise out of my wife and kids. Maybe breath in them a little. Sick Bast...


----------



## Timthebeaver (Mar 20, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Doesn't everyone process garlic like this:
> [video=youtube_share;1y5h1pDHhzs]http://youtu.be/1y5h1pDHhzs[/video]



Like. A. Boss.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 20, 2015)

Every dish requires a specific treatment, shaved, minced, diced , coarse chop,paste, sometimes grated. It will definitely affect the flavor profile of the final product. I leave big chunks diguised as something else just to get a rise out of my wife and kids. Maybe breathe on them a little. Sick Bast...


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 20, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> Every dish requires a specific treatment, shaved, minced, diced , coarse chop, sometimes grated. It will definitely affect the flavor profile of the final product. I leave big chunks diguised as something else just to get a rise out of my wife and kids. Maybe breath in them a little. Sick Bast...



I have a dish that cooks super quick, so I purposefully chop the garlic in very irregular pieces so that I can get a range of textures and flavors w/o having to drag things out or have multiple steps. Discovered it on accident when i was in a hurry one day and loved it.


----------



## MrOli (Mar 20, 2015)

All valid points and habit, I used whole cloves to roast vegetable but the paste comes so handy for stir fries and to rub chicken breasts with a concoction based on garlic paste, ginger paste, olive oil, sea salt, coarse ground pepper and super finely chopped red chillies.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 20, 2015)

Robot Coupe.


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 20, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> Robot Coupe.


you ever take pro kitchen equipment home only to realize how massive it is on your tiny counter?


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 20, 2015)

Hah nope. Good point. You could chop it at work put it in a deli quart and top it with oil to take home though.


----------



## gic (Mar 20, 2015)

It sure will, serious eats explained this very well and pointed out microplaning garlic is a disaster waiting to happen in most cases...

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/01/how-to-mince-chop-garlic-microplane-vs-garlic-press.html


----------



## MrOli (Mar 20, 2015)

Having a French mother and having helped her in the kitchen from a tender age I am pretty used to dosing garlic right. No doubt it is more powerful if grated on the oroshigane but I have not experienced that unpleasant smell...


----------



## 99Limited (Mar 20, 2015)

This is the way to do garlic:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2015)

Mike at least you don't have to worry about Vampires. 

Use whatever works for the job. Small graters work for many spices. Use a knife to peel garlic rough cut to using a press for garlic butter(Always have in my Frig)

Making Curry stew peel ginger & garlic rough cut put in a Cuisinart with olive oil to make a mush that blends into the sauce with lots of flavor.


----------



## mark76 (Mar 21, 2015)

Oli, 

How do you use your oroshigane? The problem I have with it that I always have smelly hands after grating garlic with it. No problem if you are going to rub it into a chicken anyway, but I fon't find it handy when I just add some garlic to a sauce.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 21, 2015)

Mark the oroshigane graters produce a much finer grade like a mush, good for small amounts of garlic & ginger. You can do lemongrass list goes on to really release the flavors of fresh items.

For a while at work was grading fresh Wasabi root for Ala Carte Sushi & sashimi. If you have never had it you get spoiled it is awesome. The problem is very short shelf life, loses punch quickly. Cannot be packaged or stored. And $$ we eventually went back to the horseradish stuff.


----------

